# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Po jakim czasie po operacji przepukliny można uprawiać seks?

## ???

Jestem po operacji przepukliny, kiedy można uprawiać sex? Jak długo po operacji jest ból? 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po około 2 tygodniach, ale zacząć od lekkiego seksu, unikać nadmiernego wysiłku.
Ból najczęściej ustępuje po 2-3 tygodniach od zabiegu. Nie ma jednak w tym reguły.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem tydzień po operacji i dzisiaj był pierwszy raz. Żadnego bólu i dolegliwości.Ale trzeba ostrożnie oczywiście.

----------

